
Rudy Giuliani Says Twitter Sabotaged His Tweet. Actually, He Did It Himself - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/05/us/politics/rudy-giuliani-twitter-links.html
======
mindgam3
“FAIRNESS PLEASE”, demands Giuliani after falsely accusing Twitter of
conspiracy to alter his tweet which simply contained typo which was
automatically turned into a link. Classic.

“Twitter allowed someone to invade my text with a disgusting anti-President
message. The same thing-period no space-occurred later and it didn’t happen.
Don’t tell me they are not committed cardcarrying anti-Trumpers. Time Magazine
also may fit that description. FAIRNESS PLEASE — Rudy Giuliani (@RudyGiuliani)
December 5, 2018”

